# Bluegills



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Some fine eating, easy to filet, good to freeze for eating later. 
Dont need an expensive boat to go get them.
Crickets are cheap, worm beds are easy to establish for having your own bait.
And a whole lot of fun.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Gills, perch, winter caught papermouths and walleye are my favs. If I had to pick from those I'd go with gills everytime!

I filet my gills too. So quick and easy.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

my buds pulling in fishies from my remote lake cabin. Only 4 houses on the lake.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

That's a nice bluegill.
I would love to have a remote lake and cabin to get away to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Approved!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I spent a large part of my life surf fishing in the Atlantic, at a spot where the Gulf Stream comes closest to the American shore - only 1/4 mile. You can pretty much deep sea fish from a lawn chair.

When I moved to my present location, I just couldn't get into fresh water fishing. I still have a couple of rods and reels somewhere out in one of the sheds.

Bluegills and specks are some good eating, to be sure.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I spent a large part of my life surf fishing in the Atlantic, at a spot where the Gulf Stream comes closest to the American shore - only 1/4 mile. You can pretty much deep sea fish from a lawn chair.
> 
> When I moved to my present location, I just couldn't get into fresh water fishing. I still have a couple of rods and reels somewhere out in one of the sheds.
> 
> Bluegills and specks are some good eating, to be sure.


I was started out bream fishing as a small child. Done everything from tuna fishing to bream fishing, lot of inshore fishing for specs, reds, flounder.
Really started to get back into the bream fishing as I get older, the bream on an ultralight spinning reel or bream buster is a blast.
I got my user name, Swrock, from one of my favorite offshore red snapper spots called the south west rock.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Love blue gills, pumpkinseeds, crappies. Each has a different flavor.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Swrock said:


> That's a nice bluegill.
> I would love to have a remote lake and cabin to get away to.


i don’t own it outright, it’s in the family, but I have unlimited use of it, and the family member who does own it rarely uses the place anymore. 4bed/4bath, huge place and well equipped... Great location and setup, but it’s a definite downside not having full ownership, which limits my ability to make certain mods to the place (namely installing a wood stove), or ability to store my long term food and supplies there. But guaranteed that if bugging in fails, I’ll be heading to a cabin of some sorts. This is one option. The lake is stocked with tons of fish, and there’s plenty of space for my entire prepping group.

and boy, those gills were hitting like crazy. We’d cast, and the fishies would hit within 10 seconds. Small lake tho, not connected to other waterways, but nice for paddling sports,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful!
Not only is that a pic of great food but that is a pic of serenity. There's nothing better at clearing the mind than fishing.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> i don’t own it outright, it’s in the family, but I have unlimited use of it, and the family member who does own it rarely uses the place anymore. 4bed/4bath, huge place and well equipped... Great location and setup, but it’s a definite downside not having full ownership, which limits my ability to make certain mods to the place (namely installing a wood stove), or ability to store my long term food and supplies there. But guaranteed that if bugging in fails, I’ll be heading to a cabin of some sorts. This is one option. The lake is stocked with tons of fish, and there’s plenty of space for my entire prepping group.
> 
> and boy, those gills were hitting like crazy. We’d cast, and the fishies would hit within 10 seconds. Small lake tho, not connected to other waterways, but nice for paddling sports,
> 
> View attachment 113397


I can see your serenity.
Each of us have our own Ideal
I am lucky enough to see mine daily
i know most can’t. 
I wish they could. And this doesn't mean an AOC Crowd
Work hard, earn it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have moved onto walleyes as the general public has so over fished the gill populations down. Hard to catch one over 5-6 inches. Which are like eating potato chips by the time you filet and deep fry them. 

Still lots of fun taking the nephews out though. Super lite weight pan fish rod is great fun for the boys. 

Try a fly rod and popper to help weed out some of the small guys.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Love Walleye fishing! Problem is, no Walleye in the deep south.

Me and a good group of guys went to Lake of The Woods NW Ontario for 3 straight summers and really enjoyed jiggin' for Walleye in the mornings, Shorelunches of fried and grilled walleye, then Smallmouth Bass and Northern Pike in the afternoons. Seemed like the sun didn't set on the lake until 10:30 pm! And it was cool in July vs the horrible heat and humidity in the South. Absolutely one of my best repeat fishing experiences.

Life happened and the 4th summer we couldn't get most of the guys to commit to making the trip and we haven't been back since.

One day I'll make it back with Son1, Son2 and Grandkids...I hope.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Now I want to go fishing. Haven't yet this year, time to get my gear out and my license.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Megamom134 said:


> Now I want to go fishing. Haven't yet this year, time to get my gear out and my license.


When I see the word LICENSE I really see "BRIBE OR EXTORTION IN ORDER TO PARTICIPATE IN AN ACTIVITY THAT MY WEALTH/EARNINGS HAS ALREADY BEEN EXTORTED TO PAY FOR AKA TAX DOLLARS...DOUBLE PAYMENT TO THE GOVERNMENT TO PARTICIPATE IN AN ACTIVITY THAT GOD HAS ALREADY GIVEN ME VIA MY BIRTH"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When I see the word LICENSE I really see "BRIBE OR EXTORTION IN ORDER TO PARTICIPATE IN AN ACTIVITY THAT MY WEALTH/EARNINGS HAS ALREADY BEEN EXTORTED TO PAY FOR AKA TAX DOLLARS...DOUBLE PAYMENT TO THE GOVERNMENT TO PARTICIPATE IN AN ACTIVITY THAT GOD HAS ALREADY GIVEN ME VIA MY BIRTH"


Florida did not used to require licenses to fish.
Now they have a salt water license, and a fresh water license.
If you are 65 or older you don't need one. Or a hunting license either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Florida did not used to require licenses to fish.
> Now they have a salt water license, and a fresh water license.
> If you are 65 or older you don't need one. Or a hunting license either.


I've read that in FL, a person can Open Carry a rifle or handgun legally if they are fishing, hunting or camping.


----------

